

Ask HN: We are 23 and 24, should we apply to Y Combinator? - goyalpulkit

We are 23 and 24 and really want to get in the startup scenario but don't have an idea yet. YCombinator recently opened applications that don't require an idea and we can't decide if we will make good candidates. We have worked with a few startups in the past and have enjoyed working there and also learnt quite a lot from their founders. Have a look at our profiles at http://pulkitgoyal.in and http://sapandiwakar.in
======
intellegacy
If you want to get in, just tell them your idea involves selling subscriptions
to a website/app that has expert commentary and breakdown on NFL games (in
real-time). For the cost of a beer ($5) football watchers can watch and
actually get expert explanations about what is going on.

From <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4549832> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3275698>

it seems that there is a real user desire for this.

~~~
goyalpulkit
Seems like a good idea. We'll surely give a thought on this. Thanks

------
markhall
Age is irrelevant. If you can demonstrate the aptitude, passion, willingness
to learn, then you have a chance.

------
devgutt
There is a option to apply with one of this ideas too, if you are really
excited about one of them.

<http://ycombinator.com/rfs.html>

------
lewisgodowski
It never hurts to apply. What's the worst that can happen? They don't accept
you.

------
goshon
In general I don't think age is relevant.

------
rshlo
Why not?

~~~
goyalpulkit
We are not sure how good our chances are without an idea. Anyways, do you
happen to know anyone who got through without an idea in the previous funding
cycle?

~~~
nostrademons
Your chances if you don't apply are 0, so assuming you can spare an afternoon
to fill out the application, it seems like it's the strictly-better choice.

